# How much to feed? (and something else)



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I feed my two male bettas three betta pellets once a day(to each of them). Is this too little or too much? That's what my mom told to feed them, but then again I had to confiscate them from her because she wouldn't take proper care of them.. 
Also they're..twitchy. At least, one of them is. I don't know if this is normal or not. I really have no idea how to explain it without a video which is currently uploading.
video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8foOWdputB0
Edit:
I know I need to get a bigger tank.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

1. 3 pellet a day is fine, but i would feed them 2 time a day. with blackworm and other live food as well. betta has a small tummy, their tummy is the size of their eye. so 3 pellet is just right. the most is maybe 5. 

2. ur betta look normal, both look fine.

3. do water change every 3 days, since there no filter, keep water clean.
the betta will do fine.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I would keep is just once a day, especially since the tank is small. You easy to over feed, hard to starve fish. Bettas, though not recommend can go weeks with out food.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yes, three pellets a day is just fine. They have very small stomachs like ForMany said. If you have no filter do lots of water changes, I agree, three times a day. The water can foul easily and they can get fungus easily if their water quality is not kept up.

In the video he does not look twitchy to me, he looks normal so you have nothing to worry about. That is how they swim.


----------

